# My second attempt: RG(D)T7



## Grimey (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

My RGT7 is actually finished and I'm now officially addicted to guitar building. 
So here are some Ideas on my next approach...

It's basically going to be a RGT multiscale 7string. Scale on this drawing is 25.5- 27,56






Eventually i'll go for the new RGD design. I'm just not sure because the armrest looks quite uncomfortable...

So let me here what you think, especially on wood choice...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm eager to see this baby being built!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm more interested in your building another one of those trems and selling it to me


----------



## Phil (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, if it's as good as the last one it will be killer!


----------



## Elysian (Jan 29, 2010)

You should design a fanned trem for this, that'd be nuts. I've had some ideas for that actually, and I think using the ball-bearing trem as your basis could really get it done.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 29, 2010)

dude, make it. Your work is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 29, 2010)

MORE SELF MADE BRIDGES!..

and so it shall be done (please)


----------



## thesimo (Jan 29, 2010)

BEASTLY

make it!!!


----------



## Fred (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see more from you! Would love to see you attempt the RGD design, too, whether with modifications or not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2010)

I see another GOTM in your future.


----------



## Ippon (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimey said:


> ... So let me here what you think, especially on *wood choice*...


You could use Agathis and I'd still hit it! What about Ash with Australian Lacewood top?


----------



## SD83 (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimey said:


> ...and I'm now officially addicted to guitar building.



That sound so familiar to me...  
If the armrest looks uncomfortable, you build it, modify it  
I'm looking forward to see some progress. (can't help with opinions about woods since I build/played by far not enough guitars & basses to judge by anything but look and how hard/easy it is to work with...)


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Multiscales, but this sounds very interesting 

Although I would prefer to see a Dino Cazares clone


----------



## Xaios (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree with JJ, more custom milled bridges. That other one was just amazing.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 29, 2010)

Make sure its made of Basswood and painted flat black. 

but seriously, this guitar will kick ass, and i cannot wait to see the finial product.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 29, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Make sure its made of Basswood and painted flat black.




That's almost a good idea


----------



## Bungle (Jan 29, 2010)

If this is _half _as awesome as your first build, it will still kick a metric fuckton of ass! Looking forward to seeing the build!


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 29, 2010)

If you can make a fanned trem I will have your babies, wether you want it or not.

EDIT: As for wood; Koa neck thru (maybe with 2 walnut stripes for more stability?), swamp ash body and an Ebony top


----------



## Senensis (Jan 29, 2010)

I go to Munich every month or so. I swear that, next time, I'll take you back to Paris and keep you in my basement so you build me guitars - for ever.

My uber skillz tell me it'll be GOTM again !


----------



## jimmyshred (Jan 29, 2010)

This looks so cool, 



> EDIT: As for wood; Koa neck thru (maybe with 2 walnut stripes for more stability?), swamp ash body and an Ebony top



Something like that would be awesome imo


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't wait to see the final product. I would love a fanned fret 7 string. any idea what tuning you're going to be using for this guitar?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimey, do it! Your last build was AMAZING!


----------



## hairychris (Feb 1, 2010)

This might win. Again.


----------



## Grimey (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks so far for your comments... 



Phil said:


> Well, if it's as good as the last one it will be killer!




I hope will be better than the last one, especially the finish... 



Elysian said:


> You should design a fanned trem for this, that'd be nuts. I've had some ideas for that actually, and I think using the ball-bearing trem as your basis could really get it done.



The trem itself should't be the problem but the locking nut...



JacksonKE2Shred said:


> any idea what tuning you're going to be using for this guitar?



No, I'm a complete noob when it comes to non-standard tunings, but that's actually why I#m building this guitar 

This is how it looks as an RGD, you see no Trem this time...


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Grimey, ever considered lobbying for a job at Ibanez LACS or R&D?


----------



## Elysian (Feb 1, 2010)

Grimey said:


> Thanks so far for your comments...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pablo (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like yet another amazing build is on its way... I'd look into Strandberg's nuts, if I were you... or look into using a zero fret with a regular locking nut.

Cheers 

Eske


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 1, 2010)

As for wood choice, you should consider Korina  tonally, it's similar to mahogany, but has a tendency to be even more resonant. As for top woods, that's much more matter of aesthetic tastes. I'd go for some sort of exotic wood, such as macassar ebony, maybe. Or possibly something with an interesting figure. Maybe a burl of some sort... Neck/FB-wise, maybe a Maple/Wenge neck with an ebony board? Being brighter tonally, these woods should balance out the lower frequency response in Korina and dark-sounding top wood such as macassar.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 1, 2010)

isn't Korina toxic?


----------



## Elysian (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually, I mentioned AllParts earlier on the nut, but what am I thinking, they don't have a 7 string locker, only 6's... Still, seeing how well you machined your own bridge, a locker of that style would be fairly easy, IMO.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 1, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> isn't Korina toxic?



Not as far as I know  haha

I'm having my custom made with a Korina core, and Mike Sherman describes it as "the golden tonewood".

I also forgot to mention, for the bridge it would be really cool to see a monorail-type system, much like Ibanez's BTB basses have.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 1, 2010)

The Trouble with Korina: Great for Guitars, Tough for Luthiers

apperently the dust can give you headaches.


----------



## Ruins (Feb 1, 2010)

really looking forward for that one!


----------



## metallidude3 (Feb 1, 2010)

go grimey! good luck dude im sure itll be sick!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 1, 2010)

I would think even a Floyd-style fannet locking nut would be easy with those kind of skills.


----------



## Grimey (Feb 3, 2010)

The hard part about the Locking nut 
is creating the fretboard radius and hardening, the rest shouldn't be a huge deal...
But I finally need a fixed bridge guitar, cause all my other guitars are FR equipped

I tested an ibanez rgd (the white 6string) in a local music store and I actually liked the armrest, so there's no need to change it...

Today I got my order from Stewmac including some nice tools (ordered on Sunday), what an insanely quick delivery...
Stainless steel fretwire should also be on its way, so just some wood is missing


----------



## Ruins (Feb 3, 2010)

pictures of this stuff please!! you know very well that we are all picture whores here 
no need to tease with words, show it


----------



## Grimey (Feb 7, 2010)

ehy folks,

get ready for some maple-zebrano-ebony-swampash-madness, this time I have a great idea for the finish which will very likely blow your minds


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 7, 2010)

Grimey said:


> ehy folks,
> 
> get ready for some maple-zebrano-ebony-swampash-madness, this time I have a great idea for the finish which will very likely blow your minds



Holy. Fuck.

i can't wait for this. its gonna kick the shit out of my RGD.


----------



## Fred (Feb 7, 2010)

You have excellent taste in woods, my friend! I'm never normally the biggest fan of quilt or flamed maple - unless they're really nice examples then it all tends to look a bit samey. Point being... Those are some really nice examples!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 7, 2010)

insane woods.


----------



## ncbrock (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW that must have been expensive for that nice of wood


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 7, 2010)

holy crap those woods look amazing.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 7, 2010)

Maple frenzy.


----------



## SD83 (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW! That is some nice wood you got there... great choice.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet, cannot wait to see this progress!
The flamed maple for the neck looks exactly like the piece I got for my custom 8, it's gonna look great!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 8, 2010)

Lovely wood indeed!


----------



## Grimey (Feb 9, 2010)

drmosh said:


> sweet, cannot wait to see this progress!
> The flamed maple for the neck looks exactly like the piece I got for my custom 8, it's gonna look great!



Thanks, I hope it turns out as nice as your 8, btw. I would love to play some notes on it someday... 

Luckily I found a workshop in Munich where you can hire in, so I can do all the machining myself this time 

Has anyone ever tried to separate the coils from the plastic baseplate on Dimarzio pickups? Would be awesome if thats possible


----------



## Xaios (Feb 9, 2010)

Your wood has given me wood.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome wood


----------



## thesimo (Feb 9, 2010)

btw, since you have CNC skills.. have you ever thought about milling a solid piece fretboard/frets?


----------



## Ruins (Feb 9, 2010)

this is sure possible but what for?
first of all this the neck will be very heavy and will have neck dives. 
second how would you attach it to the neck? you can not glue it you can only uses screws this would look bad and also be unergonomic.


----------



## thesimo (Feb 9, 2010)

dunno, just curious if it could be done. If it was the right material it might be pretty lightweight.

Don't know how you would affix it to the neck, but if you had CNC available u could do some crazy joint? dunno


----------



## Ruins (Feb 9, 2010)

thesimo said:


> dunno, just curious if it could be done. If it was the right material it might be pretty lightweight.
> 
> Don't know how you would affix it to the neck, but if you had CNC available u could do some crazy joint? dunno



sure does it can be done, anything you can think of can be done.
the question is what are your goals or the results that you want to achieve and also what is your budget for it.
"right material" there are many right and lightweight materials with very different properties. some with better sound characteristics some less.
again it is all about what you want to achieve and what are your available options.
well, you could fix such neck even without CNC. 
CNC is just a tool like any other tool it can make your life easier when you know how to use it (and the other way around) 
but such task is not explicit limited to CNC it could also be done with hand tools too.

any way to answer your question short: yes it can be done.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 9, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## Troegenator (Feb 9, 2010)

These damn Germans and their engineering!! 
Do it!


----------



## Grimey (Feb 11, 2010)

Two more photos for you...


----------



## Grimey (Feb 13, 2010)

it has begun...


----------



## thesimo (Feb 13, 2010)

im envious of all this technology you have. Wish i had access to that kinda gear 

Looking great so far!


----------



## tekkadon d (Feb 13, 2010)

just on the topic of one pice fretboard/frets sounds cool but if the frets wore down what would you do?
hey go titanium or whatever it is that real lightweight and strong or something plus the body make it neck thru
i dunno dreams eh


----------



## thesimo (Feb 13, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> just on the topic of one pice fretboard/frets sounds cool but if the frets wore down what would you do?


tell the computer to carve another identical one?


----------



## drmosh (Feb 13, 2010)

Grimey said:


> Thanks, I hope it turns out as nice as your 8, btw. I would love to play some notes on it someday...
> 
> Luckily I found a workshop in Munich where you can hire in, so I can do all the machining myself this time



Which one do you go to? There's one pretty close to where I live in haidhausen too.

And you are more than welcome to try my 8 if we meet up in Munich some day.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 13, 2010)

Vorsprung Durch Guitarnik

(sorry Audi)


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 13, 2010)

What are you planning on for a finish?


----------



## Grimey (Feb 14, 2010)

drmosh said:


> Which one do you go to? There's one pretty close to where I live in haidhausen too.
> 
> And you are more than welcome to try my 8 if we meet up in Munich some day.



thanks for the invitation.
I'm planing to go to HEi
I guess thats the one you were talking about.




Malacoda said:


> What are you planning on for a finish?



That's a secret


----------



## drmosh (Feb 15, 2010)

Grimey said:


> thanks for the invitation.
> I'm planing to go to HEi
> I guess thats the one you were talking about.



haha, awesome. that's 3 minutes walk from my place.


----------



## Grimey (Feb 15, 2010)

drmosh said:


> haha, awesome. that's 3 minutes walk from my place.



awesome coincidence  , for me it's at least a 30min drive, but I'll probably get it done in 3-4 times


----------



## 4jfor (Feb 15, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> just on the topic of one pice fretboard/frets sounds cool but if the frets wore down what would you do?
> hey go titanium or whatever it is that real lightweight and strong or something plus the body make it neck thru
> i dunno dreams eh



Diamond tip the frets! 
That shit won't wear out I dont imagine 

And Grimey if this is better than the last one I believe there will many a soiled pant around here


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 15, 2010)

Gah! It's looking amazing, Grimey!


----------



## Grimey (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey folks, here's a small update for you...

































about 17m stainless steel Fretwire...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 19, 2010)

nur 17 meters? i thought germans were known for their exactitude and precision...20m would have been more appropriate, oder?


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Feb 19, 2010)

As predicted, it's coming out amazing!


----------



## Grimey (Feb 20, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> nur 17 meters? i thought germans were known for their exactitude and precision...20m would have been more appropriate, oder?



Haha, You shouldn't take that bias to serious . Originally it was a 950g ring but I sold half of it...
Btw. any news from your fanned neck?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 20, 2010)

fanned neck is being worked on. the luthier is waiting for his truss rod order from the states, so i am waiting...patiently!!!!...well...ish!!!!

i was quite happy with your CNC fretting!!!! nice to see some geeky gear being put to some good use!!!!

good luck with the rest!!!


----------



## Ice4600 (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a ridiculous amount of fret wire..


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 20, 2010)

I only have 1 meter of nickel fretwire.


----------



## Grimey (Feb 21, 2010)

Ice4600 said:


> That is a ridiculous amount of fret wire..



Well, it'll last for about 10 Guitars 

Some more photos
















My improvised drumsander...


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 21, 2010)

So the question is, when are you going to start taking orders?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 21, 2010)

that drumsander is win!


seriously where did you buythat?


----------



## Grimey (Feb 25, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> So the question is, when are you going to start taking orders?



As soon as I have more time... But I actually thought about building two and selling one, maybe I'll do that with my third build



Customisbetter said:


> that drumsander is win!
> 
> 
> seriously where did you buythat?



I bought it here Excenter-Schleifrolle groß D70mm für die Bohrmaschine - Artikeldetailansicht - Neutechnik-Werkzeug-Shop

It's available in 70mm and 35mm diameter and the best thing is you can use regular sandpaper... 

I built a little more advanced " sanding station" for the drill press with guidance, very usefull for thickening small pieces (and very cheap  )


----------



## Fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, you're sure as hell not disappointing me, Andy! Fantastic work so far, going to be keeping an eye on this thread for sure.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 25, 2010)

that looks great!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 25, 2010)

holy holy holy christy.

amem


----------



## Hollowman (Feb 25, 2010)

Dude, seriously every guitar that you build is gonna be a guitar of the month.


----------



## Enselmis (Feb 27, 2010)

What are you gonna do for an inlay? If memory serves, your last one was blank.

With your mad skillz, I'm sure you could pull off something amazing!


----------



## 4jfor (Feb 28, 2010)

What do you for a living? clearly something that requires general awesomeness?

This is looking fucking hot!


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Feb 28, 2010)

two words- AWE and SOME! You should design your own headstock rather than just using ibanez', it would really set your guitars apart, the ibanez stock doesnt do the awesomeness justice. As sure as eggs is eggs thats GOTM, its gonna get my vote!


----------



## thefool (Feb 28, 2010)

this is gonna turn out awesome, i'm excited to see the finished product


----------



## Grimey (Mar 4, 2010)

Enselmis said:


> What are you gonna do for an inlay? If memory serves, your last one was blank.
> 
> With your mad skillz, I'm sure you could pull off something amazing!



No inlay, i think the finish will be enough. Anyway i would have no idea for an inlay...



4jfor said:


> What do you for a living? clearly something that requires general awesomeness?
> 
> This is looking fucking hot!



I'm studying mechanical engineering 


Some progress pics...






















i also started rough shaping of the Bodywings...


----------



## Elysian (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice, though I wish you went with a thicker top, so you could carve the upper half deeper without it looking odd.


----------



## lobee (Mar 4, 2010)

Grimey, you're my fucking hero.



Thanks for the new avatar by the way:


Grimey said:


>


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 4, 2010)

good one, looks apathic. btw, future GOTM!


----------



## Grimey (Mar 8, 2010)

lobee said:


> Grimey, you're my fucking hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the new avatar by the way:




Hehe, nice find.
reminds me of Roberto from Futurama 





channel for the neck pickup wire















shaving the tummycut


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 8, 2010)

sexcellent. You doing a burst on this to hide the weird spots?


----------



## whammybarofdeth (Mar 8, 2010)

This is fucking gorgeous!


----------



## Neil (Mar 8, 2010)

AMAZING!


----------



## Ironberry (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesus, Grimey. If you sold your guitars you could make a killing! As usual, it looks amazing.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude you just answered a question that has stumped me for ages with this picture...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 8, 2010)

I need a new pair of pants......
Cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 8, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Dude you just answered a question that has stumped me for ages with this picture...



yae, is a really good solution, I did that in my proyect, but...do not looks so awesome like in the pic you quote.
this was mine works..but is just


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 14, 2010)

This guitar is going to be so awesome... Any progress lately?


----------



## Grimey (Mar 14, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> sexcellent. You doing a burst on this to hide the weird spots?



I actually like it so I don't think I'm doing a burst. 



Seedawakener said:


> This guitar is going to be so awesome... Any progress lately?




Thanks, 

I routed the pickups cavities and made the bridge, pics may follow later this day or tomorrow....


----------



## blister7321 (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont think i saw the finished product of the last one but i saw most of the build and this is shaping up to be amazing you 

should totally get a bank loan and start building small batch customs for people and sell them through the classifieds here youd make a major killing


----------



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking really good so far.  Wow.


----------



## Grimey (Mar 15, 2010)

So here they are...































yeah I'm a poser ...


----------



## thesimo (Mar 15, 2010)

i like the headstock carving


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 15, 2010)

fucking hell that is so awesome.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 15, 2010)

What type of saddles do you plan on using? If normal Strat style saddles, I highly recommend making a sheet metal plate to put underneath the saddles in between the maple baseplate.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 15, 2010)

JUST INSANE!!!!!!  GOTyear


----------



## dewy (Mar 15, 2010)

how much do I have to pay you to build me one? That is just fucking INSANE. Fantastic guitar. Holy shit.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 15, 2010)

is this all cnc cut?



the bridge looks great..im building one similar right now out of zebrawood.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 15, 2010)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow GOTM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Mar 15, 2010)

more like GOTY


----------



## tubarao guitars (Mar 15, 2010)

GOTY


----------



## cyril v (Mar 15, 2010)

shit just got real.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW this looks so SEEEXY i love that bridge.


----------



## TheWreck (Mar 16, 2010)

This is Truth.....i'm now a believer...


----------



## george galatis (Mar 16, 2010)

dewy said:


> how much do I have to pay you to build me one? That is just fucking INSANE. Fantastic guitar. Holy shit.



+1


----------



## MikeH (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Mar 17, 2010)

Super cool and very impressive. Makes me want to put up a wood workshop in my basement.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 18, 2010)

i imagine that there is a metal plate going into that wood bridge block


----------



## avenger (Mar 18, 2010)

Incredible build! I can't wait to see updates!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 18, 2010)

Reverse headstocks look so 'right' with fanned frets.

Looks awesome!


----------



## yacker (Mar 18, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Reverse headstocks look so 'right' with fanned frets.
> 
> Looks awesome!



They really do.


----------



## Neil (Mar 18, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 18, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ dude...


----------



## Fred (Mar 18, 2010)

You are one talented, talented man. Looks phenomenal so far.


----------



## Grimey (Mar 21, 2010)

I tried to get the neck back straight again since it somehow got a really intense backbow and it seems that I succeeded 
Currently it has 009-054 gauge and tuning is GDADGBE...
The pickups should arrive early next week


----------



## Joelan (Mar 21, 2010)

Holy goddamn that is sexy.


----------



## Grimey (Mar 24, 2010)

a small update...






i'm already doing some testing on the colors...


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 24, 2010)

Reported


sweet job dude! Im loving that blue.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 24, 2010)

Grimey said:


> a small update...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are you not using any metal in your bridge for your ground and stability for the height screws?


----------



## Elysian (Mar 24, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> are you not using any metal in your bridge for your ground and stability for the height screws?



Yes, this is an important question. Maple will not stand the test of time versus constant pressure being put on it by small metal allen screws. You're begging for issues.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 25, 2010)

how would the ground work even if it would be stable..


----------



## Elysian (Mar 25, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> how would the ground work even if it would be stable..


It'd definitely make it easier to ground as well, otherwise he'd have to ground all the strings on the back side of the guitar like I'm having to do on a build.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Mar 26, 2010)

Amazing dude, really, I was going nuts over your rgt7 and now this! You should consider selling these soon man. I want one badly


----------



## Grimey (Mar 26, 2010)

No worries guys, I've already made a plate under the saddles, it's just not shown on the picture. A metal plate doesn't solve the grounding issue since the allen screws are not connected with the strings.
I'm going for a big brass block on the back instead of string ferrules.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 26, 2010)

Grimey said:


> No worries guys, I've already made a plate under the saddles, it's just not shown on the picture. A metal plate doesn't solve the grounding issue since the allen screws are not connected with the strings.
> I'm going for a big brass block on the back instead of string ferrules.



Good to know 

Are you planning to build any other Guitars ? your work is one of the best I have seen man 

Much respect


----------



## Pauly (Mar 26, 2010)

ZOMG!!

*insert generic comments about how amazing this guitar is looking and all that*

Hard to be anything but repetitive when surrounded with all these amazing instruments taking shape. Sorry! I'm a big fan of multiscales though so this one has extra 'wow' attached to it.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 26, 2010)

Grimey said:


> No worries guys, I've already made a plate under the saddles, it's just not shown on the picture. A metal plate doesn't solve the grounding issue since the allen screws are not connected with the strings.
> I'm going for a big brass block on the back instead of string ferrules.



Metal plate would absolutely solve the ground problem, as the strings are going to touch the plate at the angle they break over the string through holes, unless you didn't make the plate go back that far, in which case, you should rethink that.


----------



## Nicklas (Mar 26, 2010)

This looks awesome man!


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 26, 2010)

Grimey said:


> No worries guys, I've already made a plate under the saddles, it's just not shown on the picture. A metal plate doesn't solve the grounding issue since the allen screws are not connected with the strings.
> I'm going for a big brass block on the back instead of string ferrules.




wait. now im confused?


the strings are actually what need grounded?


now i dont think my bridge will work, as all i thought i was doing was running a ground from my vol pot to my plate.damn.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 26, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> wait. now im confused?
> 
> 
> the strings are actually what need grounded?
> ...



No, the strings are what needs to be grounded. The usual method is through the saddles, but piezo saddles and graphtech string saver saddles are non-conductive, so you have to ground the strings themselves. The plate works just fine, if you are using standard metal saddles, you're doing it right.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 27, 2010)

wow i never knew that.

i have liked the looks of the backplates some builders have used in place of ferrules(oni, jammy)


----------



## Grimey (Apr 8, 2010)

Didn't have much time these days, so only the pickups were installed...













plexiglass plate under the saddles...


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 8, 2010)

Excuse me while I change my pants, that is the sexiest inanimate object I've ever seen.

Seriously, whatever it cost you to make this I'll pay you double for it


----------



## darren (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow... very nice work!


----------



## Elysian (Apr 8, 2010)

While plexiglass looks best under the saddles, I wouldn't personally have used it, because it's a plastic that's not meant to conduct sound... metal would have made the most sense there.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2010)

Two Words:

Great Fuckin Work !


----------



## george galatis (Apr 8, 2010)

open a custom shop! the end


----------



## Elysian (Apr 8, 2010)

Did someone with not enough rep try to neg me this? "It's okay, you CAN say positive things, you know." I'm sorry, I didn't think giving tips was a negative thing to do


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not a fan of fanned frets, but, otherwise, it looks amazing. I like the way your headstock is similar to Ibanez' but with a twist =)


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 8, 2010)

Im thinking george. 

Great job!; I agree on the plexiglass, but id also like to hear the difference between steel and plexiglass.

Alternatively, Grimey can work on producing translucent metal.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 8, 2010)

Grimey said:


> Didn't have much time these days, so only the pickups were installed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit!! 

you fukkin win the internet!


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 16, 2010)

wheres the update to this?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 10, 2010)

update please


----------



## alexander12014 (Jun 13, 2010)

nothing?


----------



## Rusti (Jun 13, 2010)

Woo awesome work man! 
Whats the diameter of the bit you used for the fret slots?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 13, 2010)

25.5" and 27" Scales amirite?

Great job on the fingerboard and binding, it's obvious you have talent.


----------



## Grimey (Jun 14, 2010)

hey guys, 

sorry no update, I didn't do anything since the last pics, but i hope to finish it in the next few weeks.

Diameter of the bit was 0,8mm


----------



## Rusti (Jun 14, 2010)

Yep i guessed it 
i have a bit with the same diameter but i didnt use it yet.
did you buy it on stewmac? did you use one only bit for all the slot?
what's the fretwire tang width?
The width of the fretwire tang sold on stewmac is 0.6mm and they suggest to fit a slot with the same dimension, but i can try to use that bit too even if its 0.2mm larger.


----------



## Grimey (Jun 22, 2010)

Rusti said:


> Yep i guessed it
> i have a bit with the same diameter but i didnt use it yet.
> did you buy it on stewmac? did you use one only bit for all the slot?
> what's the fretwire tang width?
> The width of the fretwire tang sold on stewmac is 0.6mm and they suggest to fit a slot with the same dimension, but i can try to use that bit too even if its 0.2mm larger.



I bought the bits on ebay here in Germany. yupp, I only used one bit for all slots.
Tang width of my fretwire is also 0,6mm but it's stainless steel, i guess that's different to work with.


----------



## tekkadon d (Jun 23, 2010)

i just saw this and literally gasped! no joke. its so nice


----------



## Rusti (Jul 28, 2010)

Grimey said:


> I bought the bits on ebay here in Germany. yupp, I only used one bit for all slots.
> Tang width of my fretwire is also 0,6mm but it's stainless steel, i guess that's different to work with.



The tang + teeth of the fret i've got its about 0.85 mm so i cant fit it in a slot of 0.8 cause the teths wouldnt grip on wood.
Whats the dimension of the tang+teeth of the fret you used?


----------



## Grimey (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys,
just wanted to let you know that this thread isn't completely dead.
I noticed I didn't show the brass block holding the string ferrules, so here it is...


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2011)

YAAAAY!!!



Please finish this. I'm desperate!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to see you are still working on this project. It's quite easily one of the nicest guitar I hae ever seen... and it is'nt even finished yet!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 22, 2011)

no to jumping and impersonating Grimey, but he has been sidetracked by another (non guitar related) project.

it is totally badass though..check it out..

geweb.net/andi


----------



## b7string (Jan 23, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> no to jumping and impersonating Grimey, but he has been sidetracked by another (non guitar related) project.
> 
> it is totally badass though..check it out..
> 
> geweb.net/andi



This is a sexy guitar build, and that is a sexy Hoe


----------



## BR10N (Jan 23, 2011)

Grimey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My RGT7 is actually finished and I'm now officially addicted to guitar building.
> So here are some Ideas on my next approach...
> ...


 
Hey, I feel like a total noob here, but what program did you use to design this?


----------



## metallidude3 (Jan 25, 2011)

You're my hero dude, all of your guitars are amazing


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 25, 2011)

Any updates on this?


----------



## IVIaverick52 (Nov 7, 2014)

To revive a dead thread 3 years after the fact... any update? I really hope this guitar didn't go unfinished.


----------

